# Jaguar Dies - Chester Zoo



## SammyJo

From their fb page:

It is with great sadness that we have to tell you that, after a short illness, our male jaguar, Pele, died this morning. Born in 1993, Pele joined us in 2004, from Marwell Zoo. He has been extremely popular with staff, members and visitors alike, and will be very much missed.



:frown5: RIP Pele - He was one of the reasons I visited the Zoo :frown5:


----------



## Knightofalbion

What a shame. Magnificent animal.


----------



## rose

Bless, magnificent boy, RIP


----------



## Kitty_pig

Devastated


----------



## j4nfr4n

such sad news about such a beautiful animal may he run free


----------



## jill3

R.I.P Peter you Beautiful Boy x


----------



## moggiemum

from me and ankhstar ...r.i.p.x


----------

